# Looking for good clinic - very low egg reserve



## mshope (May 31, 2011)

Dear Ladies,

I am seeking your advice. I am 41, we tried to conceive naturally with my husband for couple years but we failed. We went to GP and private clinic in London. All tests results are good, health is ok, except one problem (the main one) - I have very very low egg reserve. The Dr at London clinic was not very convincing if I have to do IVF or IUI (out initial option). We did not go along very well; I do not think the doctor can help me at that particular clinic. He is not very enthusiastic about my treatment (may be all doctors are like that? Or may be that lack of his interpersonal skills, I do not know) . This is my first and (alas, very late) experience in this field. I am very confused, upset, and I know I need to move very quickly.  

Please! give me advice which clinic I can ask (preferably London, Cambs/Essex) for the second opinion. 

Many thanks


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

HI Ms Hope, and welcome to this site

If you are looking for suggestions for clinics, you might like to look at the Herts and Essex Fertility Centre.  I was with them when they were the Essex Fertility Centre and found the people there were supportive and helpful.  It is some time since I was there, so you may like to look at the clinic reviews section to see what people are saying now.  

However, they won't want to give patients false hope, and if they think your chances are low, they will tell you.  I think a lot of clinics start with IUI, as it is cheaper and less invasive, but that is something to discuss with whichever clinic does your treatment.  

Wishing you all the best with whatever you decide to do.

EG x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

the lister and Argc are both well used to dealing with difficult cases and older ladies with the highest success in the uk.


mshope said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> I am seeking your advice. I am 41, we tried to conceive naturally with my husband for couple years but we failed. We went to GP and private clinic in London. All tests results are good, health is ok, except one problem (the main one) - I have very very low egg reserve. The Dr at London clinic was not very convincing if I have to do IVF or IUI (out initial option). We did not go along very well; I do not think the doctor can help me at that particular clinic. He is not very enthusiastic about my treatment (may be all doctors are like that? Or may be that lack of his interpersonal skills, I do not know) . This is my first and (alas, very late) experience in this field. I am very confused, upset, and I know I need to move very quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## positivethoughts (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi I would recommend that you make an appointment with argc in london..very specialised treatment, no time like the present you could do it today! Xhappy for you to private message me if h have any questions x


----------



## Ali Cachia (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi......you don't actually mention the name of the clinic you used for egg reserve test!? If it was crgh who actually developed the test then i would ask to speak with a different consultant as they are a.brilliant clinic. They are honest with there evaluation but never give up on you. Good luck .xxxx


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi MShope - my previous post might give you some alternative ideas to both improving your chances and trying a different approach to straight IVF. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268692.0

Good luck


----------

